# LR presets work differently after saving in photoshop



## keif90210 (Apr 12, 2012)

It seems that when I edit a photo from LR in PS CS5 as a TIFF and then save it to further edit in LR to apply a preset, the preset applies the effect differently to the TIFF file from PS than it does to the original RAW file (usually overexposed) even though the RAW file and the TIFF-edited file appear to be the same. Why is that?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 12, 2012)

Kelf90210 welcome to the forum.  Develop Presets (and the adjustment sliders) are very different for RAW images  and "Baked in" images such as JPEGs and TIFFs.   Most third party Develop Presets are developed for RAW  or state specifically that the preset is for a JPEG.  WB in a RAW image has temperature measured in °K  while in a JPEG it is measured in relative units ±100. 

Furthermore older Presets are going to apply to Process 2010 (or even Process 2003) and use the available parameter adjustments for each of those processes. Presets for LR3 won't necessarily yield pleasing results if applies to a Process 2012 image in LR4. 


In the usual workflow, using the Edit-In function to PS and back is the very last step. So additional LR parameter adjustments are not needed or warranted.


----------

